# Crayfish Molting



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
My crayfish molted last night, and the convicts were fighting over the empty shell. Anyone know if this is something they can actually eat, or should I be removing it. I know the cray will eat it if given the chance, but it is in hiding since it is all soft a mushy after the molt. 

Thanks


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I would let him eat it for the calcium. I let my crab eat their shells which helps harden their new shell


----------



## STiHatchback (May 7, 2012)

give him a few days to eat it...take out any left overs after a few days and before hand i would take out stray bits of his shell that are floating by their lonesome...my cray took about 3 days to completely eat all of his except for a little bit


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the replies. My Cray actually came out and snatched the remaining shell away from the convicts and dragged it back into it's burrow. Bold move considering it's current shell is probably pretty soft. Maybe the fact that it's a wild caught crayfish means that it's a little braver than I expected.


----------

